# Couple more Blackbirds



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Whipped up a couple more. These two were for some local guys.
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking calls!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Woooooh! Nice looking calls Mark. Can we get a sound file somewhere? I would love to hear one.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, next batch Ill try to get a sound file done. Im not a very good crow caller, but I have a bud that can make em sing. Torques me off lol. Im working on it though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lonehowl said:


> Thanks, next batch Ill try to get a sound file done. Im not a very good crow caller, but I have a bud that can make em sing. Torques me off lol. Im working on it though.


Real nice looking calls, Torques me off??? You got me on that word??


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice looking calls Mark.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are beautiful calls. Love the wood toneboards.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful !..Nice choices on the contrasting woods.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys : )


----------

